#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  помогите перевести тексты с тибетского!

## Зета

большая просьба! нужны переводы текстов с тибетского языка и транскрипция!

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вы уверены, что текст написан без ошибок?
Откуда это вообще?

----------


## Кунсанг

примерно первые строки

Необходимо быть честным.
Честность.
Пусть преуспеем в честности.
Ищи честность.

но непонятно что значит nye snyom вначале, с опечатками возможно строки.

----------

Германн (17.03.2013), Сергей Хос (13.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> но непонятно что значит nye snyom вначале, с опечатками возможно строки.


Вероятно, nyes pa snyoms pa
Сокращенно написали просто

----------

Кунсанг (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Тогда могло бы быть nyes snyoms

----------


## Нико

Может, "стремись к истине", всё же?

----------


## Зета

искала различные тибетские шрифты и наткнулась на один сайт http://tibetalia.com/tibetan-tattoos-gallery.htm интересно, насколько грамотно люди предлагают тексты для татуировок, ведь это на всю жизнь...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> искала различные тибетские шрифты и наткнулась на один сайт http://tibetalia.com/tibetan-tattoos-gallery.htm интересно, насколько грамотно люди предлагают тексты для татуировок, ведь это на всю жизнь...


А почему бы не обратиться с вопросом о переводе к владельцам ресурса?

----------


## Зета

в любом случае скажут, что все грамматически правильно..просто хотелось мнения со стороны..

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну вот к примеру вторая графема справа в 4-й строке сверху ; такого сочетания букв - gyurd - в принципе не может быть ни в каком тибетском слове.

----------

Йонтен Цо (17.03.2013), Нико (15.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Как раз очень даже может быть (в доклассическом варианте тибетского языка)))

----------

Сергей Хос (17.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2013)

----------


## Зета

да как же, в конце концов, переводятся эти тексты?)) интересно же!))

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

А какая необходимость, вообще, заниматься членовредительством? Выучите тибетский и будете выглядеть более оригинальной всю оставшуюся жизнь, нежели с наколкой, которую ни кто не поймет!

----------

Германн (17.03.2013)

----------


## Зета

что за протест на счет тату? мне кажется- это выбор каждого... а по поводу языка- все в планах! сейчас только русские тексты и транскрипция.. не все сразу! а по поводу оригинальности...если кто-то и надумал нанести на себя тату, то лучше какой-то текст, как по мне, который имеет смысл и значение, чем бабочка или цветочек! хотя это тоже, кому, что нравится) может флора и фауна для кого-то имеет колоссальное значение в жизни) для кого-то членовредительство, для кого-то искусство! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> что за протест на счет тату? мне кажется- это выбор каждого... а по поводу языка- все в планах! сейчас только русские тексты и транскрипция.. не все сразу! а по поводу оригинальности...если кто-то и надумал нанести на себя тату, то лучше какой-то текст, как по мне, который имеет смысл и значение, чем бабочка или цветочек! хотя это тоже, кому, что нравится) может флора и фауна для кого-то имеет колоссальное значение в жизни) для кого-то членовредительство, для кого-то искусство!


Напомню предостережение из бессмертной темы

Почему вам нужен текст на тибетском именно?) Почему не санскрит, почему не иероглифы?) Или вот скандинавские руны - просто и практично.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (18.03.2013), Сергей Хос (17.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2013)

----------


## Зета

не в языке дело! просто заинтересовала буддийская философия и все, что с этим связанно! до скандинавских рун еще не добралась)) но все впереди!) тоже очень интересная тема!

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> Как раз очень даже может быть (в доклассическом варианте тибетского языка)))


Ну тогда это списывали с манускрипта 400 летной давности, что маловероятно, скорее писал "грамотей". 
По содержанию тоже с приподвывертом и подпереприколдобиной. 
В последних трех строках повторяется одна фраза, 
" из состояния без раскаяния причина жизни и причина смерти", 
к буддийской философии это все не имеет отношения.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Существуют платные услуги перевода на различные языки вконтакте, но, как правило, необходимость заплатить, если не ошибаюсь, около полутора тысяч за 1 предложение, очень быстро приводит ценителей тибетской словесности к мысли о том, что можно обойтись и без искомой татурировки)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Не знаю.... Перевести-то можно и бесплатно. Только если речь про тату, это так длинно... Всё тело что ли, этим покрыть?

----------

Йонтен Цо (18.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Как правило, на буддийских ресурсах относятся без какого-либо сочувствия к подобным идеям) А для тех, кто готов заработать на этом, мотив не имеет значения)))

----------

Йонтен Цо (18.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> Существуют платные услуги перевода на различные языки вконтакте, но, как правило, необходимость заплатить, если не ошибаюсь, около полутора тысяч за 1 предложение, очень быстро приводит ценителей тибетской словесности к мысли о том, что можно обойтись и без искомой татурировки)))


Наконец то правильное направление разговора )))
Если бы человек просил перевести строку или даже несколько из своей ежедневной практики, знатоки давно бесплатно бы перевели.
А интерес к буддийской философии через татушки с каких то левых сайтов как то не вызывает энтузиазма.
Вообще эта мода на татушки непростая. 
И в обе стороны фразы странные. 
И написанные здесь наверху - типа " в великий момент не убояться и не сбежать"  или " из состояния без раскаяния причина жизни и причина смерти", 
и так же всегда поражали люди, которые сами придумывали великие фразы и просили их перевести на тибетский для тату, 
перлы бывали на уровне: 
"в сильном теле сильный дух", "любовь правит миром",  
Лучше перевести "не забуду мать родную" и выколоть прямо на лбу.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (18.03.2013), Нико (18.03.2013), Сергей Хос (18.03.2013)

----------


## Зета

здесь 5 текстов не связанные между собой. просто наткнулась на тибетский сайт, где в качестве тату предлагают вот такие тексты- это несколько из них. просто интересно насколько там все грамотно и какой смысл этих текстов. может там совсем бессмыслица какая, а люди им слепо верят.. вот и решила написать сюда, так сказать, спросить у знающих людей) и мне кажется, если человек увлекается Тибетом, то почему бы и не тату на тибетском. надпись на теле в таком исполнении будет смотреться очень не плохо. только не понимаю, почему некоторые люди так негативно к этому относятся? это выбор каждого, что делать со своим телом! мне кажется, нужно быть добрее и относиться ко всему с пониманием!

----------


## Зета

конечно, понятно ваше раздражение, истинные знатоки буддийской философии! ну чего же вы злые такие?!) пусть себе набивают, что хотят и даже на лбу!) и какая разница через что люди приходят к этой философии? вы же, наверное, тоже не родились с пониманием того что в вас живет буддизм! через что-то вы тоже к этому пришли? пусть каким-то другим, более высоким образом! а тут может были сначала левые сайты, не вызывающие энтузиазма, потом правые), так и доберемся до тех, что нужно) поэтому и пишу сюда, чтобы услышать мнения! и не ругайтесь, больше положительных эмоций и позитива! ведь не в буддийской ли философии добро, любовь, понимание и сострадание- одни из самых главных слов и, более того, чувств! :Wink:

----------


## Зета

и кстати все великие фразы были придуманы именно людьми)) а тибетский- это обычный язык, на котором разговаривают таки же люди, как и мы) просто при упоминании слова тибет, у многих сразу идет ассоциация с буддизмом, чем-то высоким.. может набивая на себе свои великие фразы,таким образом люди пытаются стать лучше. так что же ругать теперь их за это? и тот факт, что достаточно оригинально смотрится текст этим шрифтом и заставляет людей переводить "свои великие" фразы на этот язык!

----------


## Кунсанг

Там еще написано вроде того, что:

Мои внутренние недруги пусть пребывают в умиротворении.

Далее не совсем понятно:

Хотя все люди должны умереть, вами выбрано, чтобы я шел все выше и выше...

----------


## Нико

> конечно, понятно ваше раздражение, истинные знатоки буддийской философии! ну чего же вы злые такие?!) пусть себе набивают, что хотят и даже на лбу!) и какая разница через что люди приходят к этой философии? вы же, наверное, тоже не родились с пониманием того что в вас живет буддизм! через что-то вы тоже к этому пришли? пусть каким-то другим, более высоким образом! а тут может были сначала левые сайты, не вызывающие энтузиазма, потом правые), так и доберемся до тех, что нужно) поэтому и пишу сюда, чтобы услышать мнения! и не ругайтесь, больше положительных эмоций и позитива! ведь не в буддийской ли философии добро, любовь, понимание и сострадание- одни из самых главных слов и, более того, чувств!


Вообще-то, если Вы хотите буддийское мнение, то считается неправильным портить своё тело татуировками. Потому что это каким-то образом препятствует практике пхова при смерти, не позволяют попасть в Чистую землю. Об этом говорили высокие ламы. Правда, по их словам, это касается махаянцев и ваджраянцев. К тхеварадинам это не относится. У них не признаётся пхова.

----------


## Кунсанг

Далее примерно:

Вследствие того, что истина пребывает в собственном потоке ума, познай свои силы.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> конечно, понятно ваше раздражение, истинные знатоки буддийской философии! ну чего же вы злые такие?!) пусть себе набивают, что хотят и даже на лбу!) и какая разница через что люди приходят к этой философии? вы же, наверное, тоже не родились с пониманием того что в вас живет буддизм! через что-то вы тоже к этому пришли? пусть каким-то другим, более высоким образом! а тут может были сначала левые сайты, не вызывающие энтузиазма, потом правые), так и доберемся до тех, что нужно) поэтому и пишу сюда, чтобы услышать мнения!


По всей видимости, в приведённых вами фразах "с того сайта" особого смысла нет, вероятно они вообще довольно безграмотны.

А в остальном - понимаете ведь в чём дело: татуировки это либо украшение себя, что относится к взращиванию в себе гордости и самолюбования - но тогда надо отдавать в этом себе отчёт, либо сознательная стигматизация себя - вид аскезы (как, например, татуировки эфиопских и балканских христиан на видных местах во враждебном мусульманском окружении). Либо в магичских целях - как, например, сак-янт у тайцев)

Вы уж определитесь - вам нужно религиозной тематики в татуировке или какая-нибудь односложная фраза с "красивеньким контекстом" и замысловатым шрифтом, видя который окружающие будут спрашивать "а что это значит?" и вы им будете всячески объяснять.

Если первое - то надо быть уверенным, что религиозный смысл для вас не станет излишним через несколько лет, а если второе - то как вам угодно, конечно, в сети много он-лайн словарей (санскрит, например, или вот тибетский), где вы запросто сможете перевести слово или целую фразу на нужный вам язык, а также сообществ в социальных сетях, где можно попросить помочь вам с _языковыми_ проблемами с гораздо более хорошим результатом, чем здесь - на _религиозном_ форуме.




> и не ругайтесь, больше положительных эмоций и позитива! ведь не в буддийской ли философии добро, любовь, понимание и сострадание- одни из самых главных слов и, более того, чувств!


Так-то оно так, но не будьте подвержены стереотипу, что буддисты - это такие блаженные плюшевые невозмутимые ребята, которые сразу вышлют вам луч любви и понимания. Это не совсем так. Ввиду того, что:



(кстати, отличная фраза для татуировки - всячески рекомендую  :Smilie: )

----------

Ашвария (18.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> что за протест на счет тату? мне кажется- это выбор каждого... а по поводу языка- все в планах! сейчас только русские тексты и транскрипция.. не все сразу! а по поводу оригинальности...если кто-то и надумал нанести на себя тату, то лучше какой-то текст, как по мне, который имеет смысл и значение, чем бабочка или цветочек! хотя это тоже, кому, что нравится) может флора и фауна для кого-то имеет колоссальное значение в жизни) для кого-то членовредительство, для кого-то искусство!


Зета, посмотрите здесь: http://tibetan.bitecs.ru/files/four_immeasurables.pdf
Это прекрасный текст. И там всё правильно.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> и кстати все великие фразы были придуманы именно людьми)) а тибетский- это обычный язык, на котором разговаривают таки же люди, как и мы) просто при упоминании слова тибет, у многих сразу идет ассоциация с буддизмом, чем-то высоким.. может набивая на себе свои великие фразы,таким образом люди пытаются стать лучше. так что же ругать теперь их за это? и тот факт, что достаточно оригинально смотрится текст этим шрифтом и заставляет людей переводить "свои великие" фразы на этот язык!


кстати буддизм очень трепетно относится к БУКВАМ, поскольку буквами и словами записано Учение Будды, именно просветленного, 
а не всех подряд с их омрачениями. Тибетцы зачеркивать то буквы боятся, не то, что писать где не попадя. 
По-этому совет про место на лбу - от всей широты и доброты буддийского сердца. Или Вы на ж.. собирались писать?  
И про маму написать - тоже больше буддийского смысла, чем в том, что Вы нашли на сайте. 
Вам бы самой побольше чувства юмора.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> кстати буддизм очень трепетно относится к БУКВАМ, поскольку буквами и словами записано Учение Будды, именно просветленного, 
> а не всех подряд с их омрачениями. Тибетцы зачеркивать то буквы боятся, не то, что писать где не попадя. 
> По-этому совет про место на лбу - от всей широты и доброты буддийского сердца. Или Вы на ж.. собирались писать?  
> И про маму написать - тоже больше буддийского смысла, чем в том, что Вы нашли на сайте. 
> Вам бы самой побольше чувства юмора.


У моего знакомого тибетца на груди как раз тату Мама. Англ. Буквами. Вообще я мало тибетцев видела с тату. Как и индусов.

----------

Йонтен Цо (18.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> Там еще написано вроде того, что:
> 
> Мои внутренние недруги пусть пребывают в умиротворении.


там не внутренние недруги, а "семья/домочадцы"  - nang mi   и друзья  - grogs  
тут mi не отрицание, а кусок слова "домочадцы"
"пусть семья/родственники и друзья пребывают в мире"

----------

Кунсанг (19.03.2013), Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А бывает, кстати, очень круто:

----------

Йонтен Цо (18.03.2013), Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Кстати, человек, творчеством которого заинтересовалась Зета, работает также и с немецким и японским языком и санскритом. Вот все его расценки, CV и платежные реквизиты: http://www.translatorscafe.com/cafe/...p?UN=tibetalia

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, человек, творчеством которого заинтересовалась Зета, работает также и с немецким и японским языком. Вот все его расценки, CV и платежные реквизиты: http://www.translatorscafe.com/cafe/...p?UN=tibetalia


Неплохой бизнес.  :Wink:

----------


## Го Син

Если зафрендить его на фейсбуке, будет скидка)

----------


## Го Син

Пара сэмплов 

А вот и сам автор

----------


## Нико

> Пара сэмплов 
> 
> А вот и сам автор


Какая прелесть.

----------


## Йонтен Цо

а вот парень - тибетец, делает тату, точно без ошибок, недавно был в Москве
http://tamdingarts.wordpress.com/
тоже можно зафрендить его в фейсбуке  :Wink:

----------


## Го Син

Так лучше уж Зете у тибетца заказать, тем более он еще и музыкант!)))

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> конечно, понятно ваше раздражение, истинные знатоки буддийской философии! ну чего же вы злые такие?!) пусть себе набивают, что хотят и даже на лбу!) и какая разница через что люди приходят к этой философии? вы же, наверное, тоже не родились с пониманием того что в вас живет буддизм! через что-то вы тоже к этому пришли? пусть каким-то другим, более высоким образом! а тут может были сначала левые сайты, не вызывающие энтузиазма, потом правые), так и доберемся до тех, что нужно) поэтому и пишу сюда, чтобы услышать мнения! и не ругайтесь, больше положительных эмоций и позитива! ведь не в буддийской ли философии добро, любовь, понимание и сострадание- одни из самых главных слов и, более того, чувств!


Я вообще не буддист, а только врач...
Но сострадание мне не чуждо!

----------


## Зета

согласна, слова в "четырех безмерных чувствах" действительно прекрасные и несут в себе замечательные эмоции) я уже на этом форуме просила помощи, чтобы найти оригинальный текст на тибетском! но все-равно спасибо большое!)

----------


## Зета

а кстати, я где-то читала, что практика пхова применяется не только для подготовки к смерти, но и для исцеления болезней. правда ли?

----------


## Зета

да я не только о буддистах говорила, а в принципе о людях! и почему бы не быть добрее и не выслать лишний раз этот луч!) :Smilie:

----------


## Зета

если я на ж...и соберусь что-то писать, то точно не буддийские мантры!) да и с чувством юмора все у меня в порядке! :Wink:

----------


## Зета

на счет сак-янт, согласна! очень круто! но как не раз уже было сказано, что это не простое украшение) а магические татуировки, которые приписывают уже к черной магии..и по -моему наносятся  чернилами только мужчинам, а женщинам маслом, после определенных обрядов..

----------


## Нико

> а кстати, я где-то читала, что практика пхова применяется не только для подготовки к смерти, но и для исцеления болезней. правда ли?


Нет, не так.

----------


## Ашвария

> Я вообще не буддист, а только врач...
> Но сострадание мне не чуждо!


. . . Да я тоже . . . врач . . .
Тем не менее, раз уж речь о записывании на скрижалях именно относящихся к Учению текстов, это однозначно самоутверждение, и побуждение к такому действу не имеет в себе касания к самому Учению, которое ни эгоизм, ни самость не поощряет. А не знание законов не освобождает от ответственности. А попирание законов сознательно усугубляет ответственность.
И кроме всего прочего есть не только понятие вкуса, но ещё и такое явление как дисморфофобия и дисморфопсия, которые в лучшем случае (самом лучшем) могут накатить и пройти, а наколка останется. Не хочу на ночь пугать, но должна сказать, что иногда быть добреньким и не предупредить о последствиях - это усугубление личной кармы, и нецелесообразно для будущего. Представьте потом этого человека в пожилом возрасте в кругу знающих настоящее значение и/или происхождение тех наколотых выражений и отношение именно к этим местам тела; грустно это выглядит.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (19.03.2013), Нико (19.03.2013)

----------


## Зета

грустно будет, если пожилой человек начнет раздеваться "..в кругу знающих настоящее значение и/или происхождение тех наколотых выражений" с целью оценки своих нательных надписей! я, кстати, тоже врач..и дисморфофобия- слишком запущенный случай, чтобы говорить об этом именно в этом контексте. тут никто не затрагивал пока психические расстройства! я понимаю, что болезнь с чего-то начинается, но речь то не о том! как всегда начали за здравие, а закончили за упокой! а старость- и есть старость! почему все думают, как будет выглядеть татуировка на старом теле, а о состоянии самого тела никто не подумал? от того, сделал кто-то в молодости татуировку или нет, зубы крепче не станут и волосы на лысине не вырастут!

----------


## Го Син

Врачу, исцѣлися самъ! (Лук. 4; 17, 18, 21, 23).

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Так у нас уже врачебный консилиум! Ребята, давайте лучше займемся Тибетской Медициной. Вот где ручки и всё остальное можно успокоить: и иголки и тексты.

----------


## Зета

> Врачу, исцѣлися самъ! (Лук. 4; 17, 18, 21, 23).


да что же все в одну кучу...? тут же буддийский религиозный форум, как было выше сказано!

----------


## Зета

> Нет, не так.


"...Помимо подготовки к смерти, пхова в некоторых обстоятельствах способствует исцелению от болезней"- фраза из википедии.

----------


## Нико

> "...Помимо подготовки к смерти, пхова в некоторых обстоятельствах способствует исцелению от болезней"- фраза из википедии.


Не доверяйте во всём википедии.

----------

Ашвария (19.03.2013), Йонтен Цо (19.03.2013)

----------

